# Telephone Lineman of the 1950's



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Here is another cool video I found.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

now at&t techs are certified morons.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> now at&t techs are certified morons.


Our national telco industry is screwed because they got all these africans and filipinos in for 2 year contracts, because they had steady work they qualified for citizenship and stayed on working for peanuts.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

love the old trucks Chewy.....~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> now at&t techs are certified morons.


I love it! That was back when the telephone man got some respect and had pride in his work and the company.


----------



## Sawdust454 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks Chewy,:thumbsup:
My Dad retired in 1983 after 30 years with the phone company. I have pictures of him and his truck, even some of him climbing a pole but no videos.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

They still pretty much use the same practices today


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> love the old trucks Chewy.....~CS~


Yeah I'd love one of those for work. Are they power wagons?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> They still pretty much use the same practices today


Only the sad thing is they are using much better equipment then we get.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

chewy said:


> Yeah I'd love one of those for work. Are they power wagons?



I'm not sure Chewy, i did try and try stopping your vid when they were all being dispatched out of their building, thought i saw an _international_ emblem on one....~CS~


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

chewy said:


> Yeah I'd love one of those for work. Are they power wagons?


Might be a power wagon at 10:28 in the video but it's real quick, all the others, no.

Here is one I got a picture of at the Power Wagon Rally in Fairfield, Iowa


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Same truck in action.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

347sparky said:


> Might be a power wagon at 10:28 in the video but it's real quick, all the others, no.
> 
> Here is one I got a picture of at the Power Wagon Rally in Fairfield, Iowa


Man thats so awesome!


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Part 2, pole setting


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Older style (1950) without the folding boom. Previous truck is a 1954. Sorry, I get all excited about Power Wagons!


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Back in the days when you didn't have to lock your truck every second.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Back when we built 'em right.....~CS~


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Mr. Mcbeevee..


----------



## ugly1 (Dec 14, 2009)

That is my favorite episode of the Andy Griffith show!


----------

